# No Gas From Full 20 Lb. Lp Gas Cyl.



## furpo (Jul 10, 2015)

The last 3 times I've hauled a full 20 Lb. LP Gas cyl to Canada fishing.
500 miles of hwy and 50 mi. of logging road,  well shook up another words!
I can't get gas to come out of the new style (triangle shape handle with the float in them)
I usually takes me 1/2 to hour to get gas to flow.
Shake it, kick it, turn upside down, hook and unhook regulator.
Any ideas on how to solve or what is happening.
Always hauled up right?
Thanks
I can already taste the Walleye frying!!


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 10, 2015)

Could it be over full?  Maybe open the bleeder valve and vent a bit of gas?


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 10, 2015)

When you say always hauled upright is that a question or a statement?  While I have not pried into the internals of one of those tanks, it would seem logical to have an internal shutoff in the event the tank tipped over.  They are meant to deliver vapor and some strange and sometimes undesirable things can happen if they deliver liquid instead of vapor.

Those tanks are commonly used on travel trailers and I have never heard of a problem like you are describing. Happening on three separate trips with presumably three different tanks, would rule out a defective tank.  

Here is some info from the internet.  It appears that a sudden flow of gas can trigger an internal safety shutoff.  Try cracking the valve rather than fully opening it.  Thjis may solve your problem. http://www.classicwinnebagos.com/forum/index.php?topic=6999.0

Or maybe your problem is you are using domestic l.p. and you should be using international l.p.?


----------



## furpo (Jul 11, 2015)

I've always hauled tanks in the upright position.
It has been 3 different tanks.
They have been freshly filled tanks with the float in them.
I will try opening the valve very slowly this time.
Thanks
Maybe I should go on EBay and order a tank of international l.p.!!!


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 11, 2015)

I have not experienced that problem with out tanks but I don't have fifty miles of washboard road.  Maybe you should do a barbeque with the the tank before you haul it north?  The jostling may be activating the float.  That plus possible "overfill" from the l.p.'s thermal expansion might be causing the problem.


----------



## Terrywerm (Jul 11, 2015)

I ran into that problem once on my fifth wheel camper. Full tanks but one would not flow any propane. Closed everything up, took it to get it filled and found it to be full. The fellow at the propane retailer explained about the check valve and also explained that the valve should always be cracked open slowly and allow the system to come up to pressure before opening the valve fully. He also explained that it can be reset by closing the valve fully, waiting a few minutes, then crack it open slowly. The only reason that I had never had a problem before is because my usual habit is to crack them slowly, but for some reason I did not do that in one instance.


----------



## Reeltor (Jul 11, 2015)

I've never had an issue with gas flow from a tank but thanks to this thread I'll know how to handle it if I do.


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Jul 11, 2015)

I had the same problem with a new gas grill. Long story short, the new grill had a plastic fuel connector that didn't seem to push a poppet (on the tank valve) in as far as the brass fuel line connector from my 20 year old grill did. So I just replaced the plastic connector with the old brass one and got cooking.


----------



## furpo (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks Everyone
I'm going to try 2 of the suggestions.
I fired the deep fryer up and burnt off 20 minutes of gas and
will be opening the valve very slowly.
Thanks!


----------



## furpo (Jul 28, 2015)

Well it worked!
burnt off 20 minutes of gas before hauling and opened valve slow which I think I've always done.
I think burning a little off the top helped.
Cooked lots of Waleye!
Thanks


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 28, 2015)

furpo said:


> Cooked lots of Waleye!
> Thanks


No better use for a deep fryer!


----------

